

Ask YC: Is it time for the sugarcrm of word processors to compete with ms word? - adammichaelc

With openoffice sick and ms word overpriced and proprietary why doesn't somebody create a competitor that truly is open source? I think it is a huge opportunity for the right team. I dont have the numbers in front of me but the office market is
======
adammichaelc
huge. Sugar crms model is great imo. Open source encouraging creativity and
paid support encouraging enterprise adoption. Enterprise users need to pay so
they have somebody to go after if something goes wrong.

